# recent fotds



## tracie (Nov 9, 2006)

Haven't been around in a while, but here are some of the looks that I've done recently.


----------



## Shavwi (Nov 9, 2006)

wow - they are all gorgeous! You did an awesome job


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 9, 2006)

great lashes!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 9, 2006)

U r VERY PRETTY!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 9, 2006)

these are all so pretty!

your hair is looking good as well


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2006)

you should model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your hair! and your makeup looks fabulous


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 9, 2006)

they all look so good! you're gorgeous.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 9, 2006)

All the looks are very pretty!!!  I love your eyes!!


----------



## mia88 (Nov 9, 2006)

I love these looks and your hair is beautiful!! Do you remember what you used on your lips in all of these looks? Also,what did you use on your eyes in the first four photos?


----------



## veilchen (Nov 9, 2006)

These are all fabulous! You're so pretty and all these colour combos are perfect! Oh, and in the 4th pic from the bottom you just look too beautiful!


----------



## Nuuniie (Nov 9, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Midgard (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, love them all!


----------



## tracie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_you should model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your hair! and your makeup looks fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, I wish..I'm wayyyy out of shape.  But thank you dear!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 9, 2006)

You're so gorgeous!


----------



## tracie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_I love these looks and your hair is beautiful!! Do you remember what you used on your lips in all of these looks? Also,what did you use on your eyes in the first four photos?_

 
The lips were all some combination of politely pink lipstick and a light lipglass...the first was politely pink and phosphorelle, the second looks like politely pink and petal pusher, then politely pink and morning glory, and politely pink with nymphette.

The eyes in the first two were bare canvas, UD chopper, shroom, beauty marked, and smolder eye khol.

In the second set its bare canvas, lovely lily pigment, pinked mauve pigment with UD last call, suspicion eye shadow in the crease with pink opal pigment as the highlight.

And thank you!


----------



## n_c (Nov 9, 2006)

The makeup looks great in all of them, love your hair


----------



## tracie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You're so gorgeous!_

 
Thank you


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 9, 2006)

*You're so pretty - I love all of those looks, and I've got to say you've got some killer blending skills!!*


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 9, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy crap you're gorgeous!


I want to copy your hairstyle...I LOVE it!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Beautiful!  Tell us more please???????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 

 
_Haven't been around in a while, but here are some of the looks that I've done recently.


















































_

 
What did you use in the 7th and 8th pictures (gold?)


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 20, 2006)

look at ya!!! looking hot in that first smoky eye! i love them all, you're so pretty!


----------



## tottui (Nov 20, 2006)

i love iiiitttt... i love all the looks!!!.. you are gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i think you look better with curly hair.. you look hot with curly and straight but i think curly is pretties!


----------



## Saints (Nov 20, 2006)

All looks look gorgeous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 20, 2006)

beautiful looks


----------



## Kim. (Nov 20, 2006)

What did you use for the 2 looks?


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 20, 2006)

Tracie, you already know that I think you are beyond gorgeous!!
Beautiful looks, I also would like to know what was used in the orangy/gold one!


----------



## KJam (Nov 20, 2006)

Very pretty - nice to see you again!


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 20, 2006)

They are all great! No way I could pick a fave.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 20, 2006)

you look so beautiful I love them all.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 21, 2006)

Your eyes are so sultry in the first one!  And yes, please tell us what you used in the green fotd and gold/amber fotd.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Tracy please do tell..............*

You are so beautiful, but we are frothing to find out what you used   hahaha


----------



## AriannaErin (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW, these are all amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sexy, in a subtle soft way... great job


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 1, 2006)

you're gorgeous! post more : )


----------



## circe221 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! You look like Carmen Electra in the 1st pic!
Beautiful pics!


----------



## linkas (Dec 2, 2006)

Very beautiful lady!


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Dec 2, 2006)

I love your makeup and your hair!


----------



## hishappyending (Mar 17, 2007)

You're so gorgeous. I love the first pic.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 18, 2007)

U look great in all these looks


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm loving all of these photos: you look amazing!
plus, your hair is fabulous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 18, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 18, 2007)

you're so purdy! =D


----------



## Ciara (Mar 18, 2007)

Very hott!!!


----------



## PirateSmile (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooh stunning...! I too would like to know the colours for the green (third) look please


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

wow all looks are awesome, but the first is my favorite. *Sigh* you are too gorgeous. And I LOOOVE your hair!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 18, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, you are so very gorgeous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2007)

Love them all, you are so gorgeous!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

so pretty! i like it a lot!


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 13, 2007)

they all look really great on you! gj


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

very very cute!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 14, 2007)

U are beautiful & these looks are so pretty!


----------



## badkittekitte (Apr 29, 2007)

these are soo beautiful and so are you!


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 30, 2007)

very pretty!


----------

